# Big FAT momma!



## EmtheFishLady (Nov 12, 2009)

So here's Blossom. Very pregnant. VERY pregnant. Still awaiting this mystery litter. Had to clean her cage so I figured I'd snap a few pics.









Blossom Before
































Blossom After

I envy her. I LOST weight when I was pregnant. She's also changed color. Anyone ever experience that with a pregnant doe?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*pop*


----------

